

Ask HN: Personal email hosting service on the cheap? - thisispete

Now that google charges for google apps for small business, how do people go about hosting just an email address at their own domain on the cheap?<p>Many of the services I've seen (rackspace, fusemail) require $10 per month. Google apps for small business is approx $50 per year, There's got to be something better / cheaper for just email. (ideally sub $20 / year)<p>I'd like to find a reliable, well known, add and spam free, hosted imap server that allows multiple addresses (aliases) that point to a single mailbox.<p>Suggestions?
======
fencepost
namecheap.com offers hosted email with Open-Xchange for annual prices ranging
from $3 to $30 (details: <https://www.namecheap.com/email/email-
hosting.aspx>).

Basics: 3GB/5GB/10GB, all have POP3/IMAP, some have "mobile" meaning
ActiveSync and comparable technologies. Since the most expensive is still only
$2.50/month it's not likely to be a wallet-buster either way.

------
sdotsen
<http://www.codero.com/small-business-services/email-hosting/>

------
stevekemp
I guess one part of the problem is deciding on a flat-fee for a year, or a
price which is dependent upon the number of accounts/users you have.

Were it me I'd rent a VPS and configure email myself. A less technical user
might find that too much work (although online control panels might make it
more palatable).

A decent VPS might cost $20/month or $100/year and would be sufficient to
handle mail for 50ish users.

Sure a VPS just for email might seem like overkill..

------
thisispete
yeah I have one user, one mailbox.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Fastmail.fm

~~~
chetanahuja
Hmm... just checked out fastmail.fm The tier with custom domain starts at $40.
Not that much better than google's $50 per seat which includes access to lots
of other google apps in the bargain.

Try zohomail.com You can create a zoho apps account (including ad-free email)
for upto 3 users with custom domain for free.

